# יש קונות לקרדיטים?!



## niki86 (30/10/13)

יש קונות לקרדיטים?!


----------



## יוסי האדום (30/10/13)

גם קונה...


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

כמובן שהשאלה מכוונת לגברים ונשים כאחד


----------



## funfly (30/10/13)




----------



## ronitvas (30/10/13)

לא אמרת שיש קרדיטים??? 
כבר עברה שעה לפחות....


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

טוב אז נתחיל... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו : מאור וענבל, במקור משני קצוות הארץ, כיום מרמת גן.
הכרנו לפני כמעט 9 שנים, כששירתנו באותו בסיס ובאותו תפקיד.
ביחד כמעט 8 שנים.
מגדלים את הילדונת שלנו - טופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





הערה - 

מתנצלת מראש אם ייקח לי הרבה זמן , ואם הקרדיטים לא יהיו הכי מפורטים.
אני לא מהחופרות וגם לא כתבתי או בחרתי תמונות מראש.
אז כמו שאומרים - נזרום


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההצעה קרתה בתקופה שהייתה מסביבנו אווירה מאוד מאוד חזקה שקשורה לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זוג חברים הכי טובים שלנו התארס באותו שבוע, והיו המון דיבורים על זה...
תכננו לסוע לסופ"ש בברלין והייתה לי הרגשה נורא חזקה שזה יקרה שם.
בסוף, בערב הטיסה, מאור הציע שנצא למסעדה, מה שדי בשגרה אצלנו אז פחות מעורר חשד (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בסוף הארוחה, הגיעה צלחת עם טעימות קינוחים ובאמצע הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הגבר שלי כרע ברך, אמר דברים שאני פחות זוכרת כי הייתי בהיי, ואני אמרתי - "ברור!"
התחרטתי שלא צילמתי, מצד שני אין לנו תמונות בכלל מההצעה, זה היה נורא אינטימי ואישי (המסעדה היתה כמעט ריקה).

אחרי מבול טלפונים להורים ולחברים, בערך שעתיים אחרי נסענו לירח דבש מקדים בברלין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה כיף כי במלון באמת שידרגו אותנו לסוויטת ירח דבש...

בתמונה: הטבעת. נקנתה בג'קסון.
מאוד לא הייתי מרוצה מהשירות שם (הייתי צריכה להגדיל את הטבעת)


----------



## פיבי הרטי (31/10/13)

יש לך טבעת כמו שלי 
טווינזיס
וגם אנחנו 8 שים ביחד


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

אין כמו ברלין...


----------



## SSnow (31/10/13)

יפייפיה! גם הטבעת שלי באותו עיצוב! 
רק בזהב צהוב ונקנתה בדיאמונד פאקטורי


----------



## O n y X (31/10/13)

גם הטבעת שלי מאוד דומה 
אני אוהבת את ה"טוויסט"


----------



## niki86 (2/11/13)

אני רואה שהעיצוב הזה ממש פופולרי 
בקרב בנות הפורום


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בהתחלה נורא לא רציתי.
חשבתי שזה יהיה טרחה, יש לי חברות שנורא מפוזרות ברחבי הארץ,
וממש לא רציתי שתהיה הוצאה כספית כלשהי... פשוט לא היה לי נעים...

אז למזלי, החברה הכי טובה שלי - מגיל 6, אמרה אין מצב!
ופשוט לקחה על עצמה והפיקה את הערב הכי מושלם שיכול היה להיות.
היה כיף, מרגש ומצחיק.

זה היה בבית שלי, היו כמויות פסיכיות של אוכל, משחקי הכרות כיפיים, 
ספר ברכות שהכינו לי הבנות, וההפעלה המרכזית הייתה סטנדאפיסטית -
שפשוט גרמה לכל הבנות לבכות מרוב צחוק.
היא שלחה מראש לבנות (וגם לחתן) שאלונים, ופשוט למדה עלי ה-כ-ל, 
וישבה איתנו ופשוט הצחיקה אותי למוות.
בטוח גם שרוב הבנות גילו עלי המון דברים שלא ידעו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה: שולחן האוכל שכמעט קרס.


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

קאפקייקס בהפתעה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחות של החברה המארגנת יש מאפייה ביתית (בחיפה).
למעוניינים אשמח לתת פרטים - היא אלופה!


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

מקושטת


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

מתנות לבנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהשראת simplicity הכנתי צנצנות עם חומרים לעוגיות.
היה ממש כיף להכין ולקבל מכל הבנות תמונות של העוגיות המוכנות


----------



## yaelik10 (31/10/13)

מקסים... 
מתנה ממש יפה ומקורית


----------



## simplicity83 (31/10/13)

יצא מקסים!!! 
ואני ממש שמחה לשמוע שעוד בנות אהבו את הרעיון הזה


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

יאמי!


----------



## SSnow (31/10/13)

יש מצב לפרטי הסטנדאפיסטית?


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

בטח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמה קרן רון, אני לא בטוחה אם מותר לצרף אתר אבל אפשר למצוא אותה בקלות בגוגל...

אני ממש ממליצה עליה!!


----------



## ronitvas (31/10/13)

אפשר לצרף! 
הרי לא מדובר פה בפרסומת, אלא בהמלצה


----------



## haych (31/10/13)

עוד המלצה לסטנדאפיסט 
לא ממקור ראשון-אבל הוא היה במסיבה של חברה שלי לפני שבוע ואמרה שהם עפו עליו חבל על הזמן. קוראים לו עומר בורשטיין. הן יודעות שהחברה ממש לא רוצה חשפן ושהיא נורא מתפדחת, והוא נכנס, לבוש במדי שוטר, התחיל לרקוד מעליה ולפתוח את החולצה שלו-והיא רצתה לקבור את עצמה! ואז הוא גילה שהוא סטנדאפיסט ועשה מופע שקשור לחיים שלה ע"פ שאלון שמולא מראש. הם ממש ממש נהנו.


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצטערת על האיכות - זו סריקה.

לפני החתונה, עשינו סשן צילומי "זוגיות" או איך שלא קוראים לזה....

שמטרתם (מבחינתי) הייתה התמונה הזו, להזמנה.
לקח זמן לשכנע את החצי השני שתהיה תמונה שלנו על ההזמנה, אבל באופן לא מפתיע בסוף הוא השתכנע.


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

יפה מאוד!


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

המקום - הטירה בגעש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גילוי נאות - יש לנו קשר לבעלי המקום.


מיום ההצעה עד יום החתונה היו לנו שנה וחודש - המון זמן!
התחלנו בסבב אולמות שהוגבל לאזור השרון.

לטירה בגעש הגענו אחרי כ- 15 מקומות, רובם נפסלו בגלל אחרים, אחרים בגלל סיבות אחרות.
(עברנו גם דרך איזיווד, והבנו שעושים עלינו קופה).

סגרנו בטירה בגלל מחיר שפוי מאוד, יחס מעולה שהוכיח עצמו עד יום החתונה וגם אחרי.
הכל תקתק כמו שעון. כל מה שרצינו קיבלנו.

את התפריט (של קייטרינג הבית) שדרגנו בעוד מנות שבד"כ לא מוצעות בתפריט (אירוע הגשה והוספנו עוד מנות מרכז שולחן).
בסך הכל אני מאוד מאוד מרוצה מהמקום. אנשים לא הפסיקו לדבר על האוכל ועל כמה שהאולם יפיפה.


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

מבפנים


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

קצת עיצוב


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

לקחתם תוספת של מעצבת? 
או שזה העיצוב הבסיסי?


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

שילמנו (ודי הרבה) למעצב הבית של האולם.


----------



## afrikana (1/11/13)

גם אני אהבתי את הטירה! כמעט סגרנו שם 
כיף לך


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנו בחנות "מפתח הזהב" באשדוד.


----------



## djtuli (31/10/13)

הטבעות מדהימות!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

אגב, המקרונים - 
ממיקי שמו בחיפה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







הייתי צריכה להגן עליהם בגופי כדי שלא ייאכלו לפני שהצלם סיים את התמונה!


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)

איפור ושיער - אלינור ברש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
איפרה וסירקה אותי ואת אחותי.

מלבד זה שאלינור בנאדם נעים ושממש כיף להיות איתה -
אני חושבת שנראיתי פי כמה מדהים ממש שציפיתי.

התסרוקת והאיפור היו בדיוק מה שרציתי - אבל יפים פי אלף משדמיינתי.

האיפור לא זז עד סוף הערב. מהתסרוקת יצאו טיפה טיפה שוונצים, 
אבל עם שיער חלק ודק (והרוחות המטורפות שהיו לנו ליד הים במקדימים) - כנראה שלא היה מה לעשות.

בסה"כ מחיר שפוי ביותר ותוצאה מדהימה.


----------



## niki86 (30/10/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (31/10/13)

WOW!


----------



## Shmutzi (31/10/13)

יפה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והאיפור מאוד מחמיא לך


----------



## ronitvas (31/10/13)

עוצרת נשימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את יפהפיה ממש!!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (31/10/13)

מהמם! 
השיער שלך ממש יפה והתסרוקת דומה בסגנון לתסרוקת שהייתה לי... 
נראה מקסים מקסים מקסים!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

תכשיטים - אפרת קסוטו 
אז וידוי - 

היו לי תכשיטים לפני שהייתה לי שמלה.

היו לי תכשיטים 5 חודשים לפני החתונה.

התאהבתי בהם. לא עמדתי בזה.

רוצה למכור אותם. אין לי לב.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הצמיד


----------



## Shmutzi (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

והעגילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אולי אמצא תמונה טובה יותר בהמשך.


----------



## simplicity83 (31/10/13)

אני מתה על כל הדברים שלה!!! 
גם התכשיטים שלי ושל חברות שלי בחתונות שלנו היו ממנה.

דרך אגב, את יכולה ללכת לחנות עם התכשיטים מהחתונה, להחזיר אותם ולקחת דברים אחרים, יותר יומיומיים, באותו שווי. 
המוכרות בחנות לא אומרות את זה, אבל זה אפשרי.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

כן, שמעתי על זה... 
הבעיה שקניתי את שלי ביריד כלות, והיה משהו כמו 20% הנחה.

אז בגלל זה הם היו פחות גמישים עם ההחלפות - הלכתי לשם להחליף לגוון אחר (אחרי שבחרתי שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),

זה היה כשכמעט עברה תקופת ההחלפה (נתנו לי פתק החלפה לחודשיים), והמוכרת אמרה שבגלל ההנחה לא אוכל להחליף יותר אחרי שיעברו החודשיים.

אולי אני אנסה ללכת לשם ולהגיד שאיבדתי את הפתק החלפה...

ואם לא - אני אמצא לאן לענוד אותם


----------



## simplicity83 (31/10/13)

נו אז בכלל מעולה - 
זו סיבה מצויינת להשאיר אותם ולקנות שם עוד תכשיטים מהממים


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

טיפוח.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ציפורניים - עשיתי אצל הקבועה של אמא שלי (ושלי, תכלס), בחיפה.
שמה אולגה והיא אלופה.
עשיתי הדבקה כי אין סיכוי שהציפורניים שלי מגיעות לאורך אחיד ויפה.
אולי בהמשך אמצא תמונה.

טיפול פנים - עשיתי שניים, אחד חודש לפני ואחד באותו שבוע, אצל אלינור טיילר מרמת אביב (שידועה פה בפורום כ"אלינור ברשת").
היא מעולה, מחיר סביר ונתנה לי המון קרמים ושטויות מתנה


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הפתעה קטנה לצילומים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וטיזר לשמלה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזמנתי מאטסי קולב פוטוגני


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

אה ופה רואים את הציפורניים!


----------



## TodiS (6/11/13)

וואו מאיפה זה? את יכולה לשים לינק לאתר?  
לא מצאתי את זה שם וחפרתי בו דיי הרבה זמן..
יש לך לינק לעמוד המכירה של זה? זה נראה חמוד לאללה!


----------



## niki86 (6/11/13)

היי! חפרתי קצת במייל 
ומצאתי שהזמנתי את זה ממוכר בשם YueeHanger (מקווה שהקישור יעבוד!)

זה עלה בסביבות 21$ כולל משלוח.


----------



## TodiS (6/11/13)

וואו! תודה רבה!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

די ריק פה... להמשיך לשמלה? 
או להמשיך לשבת לבד... בחושך?


----------



## funfly (31/10/13)

אני בעד להמשיך...


----------



## O n y X (31/10/13)

כןןן..


----------



## Shmoops (31/10/13)

תמשיכי תמשיכי! 
מקסימום תהיה הפתעה נחמדת לכולם בבוקר


----------



## djtuli (31/10/13)

להמשיך!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

טוב נמתח עוד קצת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התארגנות - מלון ווסט 
היתרון הגדול שלו היה בקרבה לאולם - 10 דקות נסיעה בערך...
חוץ מזה באמת מלון מעולה, מרגיש כמו מלון בוטיק, ארוחת בוקר מצויינת!
ישנתי שם לילה לפני עם אחותי, וכמובן ישנו שם שנינו אחרי החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החסרון היחיד, שכשחזרנו בלילה למאור ממש ממש התחשק לעשות אמבטיה...
ויש שם רק מקלחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז זה היה טיפה מבאס.


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

אוי פתאום גם לי בא... 
אני אבדוק איך זה אצלנו...  ray of light?


----------



## nigu2 (1/11/13)

מוזר, כי אצלנו היה.. 
ואני עוד התבאסתי שזה 'רק' אמבטיה ולא ג'קוזי, מפונקת שכמוני.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כנראה שזה תלוי באיזו קומה הסוויטה.. 

וחוץ מזה- את נראית מקסימה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

השמלה - ירון ברכה בצלאל 
אז אני לא יודעת איך הבנאדם הזה לא מוכר בפורום.

הוא מעצב גאון!

מלבד העובדה שהיה תענוג לבוא אליו למדידות,
הבנאדם פרפקציוניסט בטירוף, ויצר לי שמלה שעלתה על כל החלומות שלי.
היה לי כיף, נוח והרגשתי מדהים.

עד היום לא מפסיקים להחמיא לי עליה - כמעט חודש אחרי החתונה.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

חליפת חתן 
נקנתה ונבחרה ע"י החתן.
בחנות כלשהי בבני ברק.
אני יכולה לברר אם מישהו מעוניין.

עלתה 1000 שח נראה לי,
כולל שתי חולצות מכופתרות ארוכות, חליפה עניבה וחגורה.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## Raspail (31/10/13)

את יפיפייה!!!! תמונת מגזין!


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/10/13)

וואו, איזו תמונה מושלמת!


----------



## Shmutzi (31/10/13)

תמונה נהדרת! השמלה ממש יפה לך! 
ובכלל את נראית כלה רומנטית מאוד


----------



## yael rosen (1/11/13)

פליסה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
השמלה פשוט יפה 
גם את!


----------



## niki86 (2/11/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ירון, המעצב, תמיד אמר שאם תהיה לו בת
הוא יקרא לה
פליסה ברכה בצלאל.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

מרעיב הצילומים האלה...


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הגב...


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

נעליים - פליי פוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז ככה..

סיפור חיי עם נעליים - "זה לא אתן, זה אני".

יש לי רגליים בעייתיות. שום נעליים לא נוחות לי.

קניתי נעלי נוחות, שהיו סופר-נוחות בחנות ובפעמים שהלכתי איתן בבית,
אבל אחרי כמה שעות, כשהורדתי אותן לכמה דקות לפני החופה, הרגל שלי הייתה רדומה מכאבים.

מייד אחרי החופה החלפתי להוויאנס לבנות.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

מעייף הקרדיטים הזה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמשיך מחר...


יש למה לחכות!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

יש קהל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
להמשיך?...


----------



## ray of light (31/10/13)

אנחנו פה! 
אפשר להמשיך !


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ממשיכה - וטיפה חוזרת אחורה - מיני חינה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כמו כל שילוב טוב בין אשכנזייה למרוקאי, היינו חייבים לציין איכשהו גם את החינה, אפילו שהמשפחה שלי הייתה ממש נגד. 

אבל עשינו את זה בעיקר כדי לשמח את שתי הסבתות המרוקאיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עשינו ערב קטן ונחמד בבית של ההורים שלו, רק המשפחותהגרעיניות ושתי הסבתות, אפילו האחים שלי לא היו.

טיפה ריקודים, טיפה קולולו וכמובן מריחת החינה. אפילו ההורים שלי זרמו ומרחו וממש נהנו .

ממליצה לכל מי שבמצב שלי – לא להיות אנטי. לזרום עם רצונות ההורים כי זה יכול רק להועיל לקשר בהמשך.
ואפילו קיבלנו כמה מתנות לבית אפילו שמראש אמרתי בלי מתנות!

בתמונה – שולחן המתוקים (כן, כל זה ל-10 אנשים).


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

אוף טעות בשרשור


----------



## יוסי האדום (31/10/13)

כן


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הרב או: הפתעת החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז הסיפור שלנו עם הרב מתחיל מתוך ייאוש.

התחלנו לחפש רב בערך 3 חודשים לפני החתונה, מה שהסתבר כממש לא מספיק!
פתחנו את העמוד הראשון של הרבנים המומלצים ב- mit4mit , והתחלנו לעבור אחד אחד.
כמעט כולם היו כבר תפוסים בתאריך שלנו! כולל אחד אפילו באולם שלנו! (יש 2 אירועים במקביל בטירה).
עד שקבענו להיפגש עם אחד פנוי – הוא ביטל לנו בסמס,
ורב אחר שכבר נפגשנו וסגרנו איתו, והיה ממש נחמד וצעיר (בגיל של מאור ועם 4 ילדים, אבל לא משנה) – 
שבוע אחרי הוא שולח לנו סמס שאחיו התארס ומתחתן בתאריך שלנו(!!!)

מתוך ייאוש אמרנו לאבא של מאור, שיסגור לנו רב שהוא מכיר, מאשדוד, כבר ממש לא משנה לנו מי ואם הוא ליברלי ואם נאהב אותו – פשוט שיגיע!
ככה נפגשנו עם הרב שלום לוי. כשהוא אמר שהוא רב מזמר, התחלתי לפתח טיפה אנטי, רציתי חופה כמה שיותר קצרה, אבל באמת שלא הייתה לנו ברירה.

ופה הגיעה ההפתעה. החופה שלנו הייתה מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ה!! כל האנשים היו מרותקים, שרו, מחאו כפיים, הרב הלהיב את הקהל בטירוף! 
הוא שר, בקול מדהים וצלול, לא היה בנאדם אחד שלא עמד והיה מרותק לחופה.
הוא לא ניסה להיות סטנדאפיסט בשקל, כמו רוב החופות שראיתי, הוא פשוט היה סוחף ומרגש.

אני זוכרת את אמא שלי עומדת לידי בחופה, ופשוט כל החופה אומרת לי – איזה מדהים הוא שר! איזה כיף! הוא לבוש כל כך יפה! 
ואין בנאדם יותר רחוק מהדת מאשר אמא שלי.

קיבלנו כל כך הרבה מחמאות על החופה המרגשת ועל הרב, מחילוניים ומסורתיים כאחד.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ורק להמחיש כמה התלהבו בחופה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

נהר של אנשים - נהר של אהבה


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

רבנות, הדרכת כלה ומקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נושא שבאמת אין לי יותר מדי מה להגיד עליו, הכל עבר יחסית חלק ומהר. 

לא גם לי להרגיש תחושה מסויימת או הותיר עלי חותם כלשהו. פשוט עשינו מה שצריך...

הוצאתי תעודת רווקות בעיר הוריי, ונרשמנו בעיר הוריו. היה מהיר ויעיל.

הדרכת כלות – בהמלצת Bobbuchka – הלכתי ברבנות גבעתיים, 
ישבתי חצי שעה עם הרבנית ועוד כלה בהם היא דיברה רק על נושא הטהרה והמקווה. לא ממש עניין אותי.

מקווה – הלכתי יומיים לפני החתונה למקווה טהרה בחיפה, מקווה ספא, באמת מקום יפה ומפואר.
יש להם חדר כלה שכולל חדר המתנה למלוות, מקבלים חלוק ומגבות, ויש שם כל מיני פיצ'פקס כמו קוצץ ציפורניים, מסיק לק, מקלוני אוזניים...
התקלחתי כבר בבית וכל העסק לקח משהו כמו 10 דקות – בהגזמה!! 
הבלנית הסתכלה לי על הידיים, שלחה אותי לטבול, צללתי 3 פעמים, היא בירכה אותי והלכה.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הצלם – אלון שטרן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
גם כן שם פחות מוכר כאן בפורום, למרות שאני חושבת שהוא ברמה של כל אהובי הפורום אם לא יותר,
כמה שהוא נעים וכיף להיות איתו, ככה הוא מקצועי ורציני.

מצרפת את הביקורת שכתבתי ב MIT4MIT:

אלון המדהים!
אחרי סבב צלמים לא קטן שעשינו, ואחרי שהחלטנו שאף פעם לא נסגורעם ספק "על המקום" - בזמן הפגישה אתך, 
הסתכלנו אחד על השני ופשוט ידענו! וכמובן שמיד סגרנו...
ידענו שנוכל לסמוך עליך ב-100%, והאמת שלא ידענו כמה צדקנו.
כבר בשיחות המקדימות ליום החתונה, הבנו כמה אתה מקצועי דקדקן ומאורגן.
ביום החתונה הגעת עם כל הצוות מוקדם משקבענו, וישר השתלטתם על כל העניינים, התחלתם לארגן דברים, לקחת, 
לצלם כל פינה כל רגע וכל אביזר וכל זה כשאני מתאפרת ועוד לא קולטת מה קורה סביבי 

בצילומים המקדימים הוצאת מכל מיקום את המקסימום, מיקומים שלא היינו חולמים אפילו לעצור בהם, 
ההנחיות שלך עזרו לנו להוציא את המקסימום מאיתנו, והדאגה שלך שנהיה משוחררים וטבעיים.
וכמובן באירוע עצמו לא עצרתם לרגע, צילמתם מאות תמונות מדהימות, לא פספסתם כמעט כלום.
חייבת לציין גם את הצלם השני והאלוף - דייב, ואת צלם הוידאו - אנטון, בעצמם שני אמנים והשילוב של שלושתכם ביום המרגש הזה היה פשוט מושלם עבורנו.
אנחנו מאוד שמחים עם הבחירה שלנו בך, אלון, התמונות מדהימות, היום עצמו היה פשוט חוויה, ונשמח להמליץ עליך להבא...


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

עכשיו מתחילה סדרת הודעות עם מעט מילים 
ומלא תמונות!!

בתמונה: רגע המפגש. הרגע היחידי ביום הזה שירדו לי דמעות.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

עוד מפגש


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

לוקיישן צילומים ראשון - מלון ווסט


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## afrikana (1/11/13)

לגמרי תמונה ממגזין 
אני ממש אוהבת את התנועה שיש בתמונות...
והשמלה שלך אכן משגעת


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

לוקיישן שני - שדה ליד יקום


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## funfly (1/11/13)

מת על תמונות כאלה!! ממש יפה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

לוקיישן שלישי - צוק בארסוף


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## ronitvas (31/10/13)

איזה תמונות ואיזה צבעים!!! 
אחלה בחירה - גם של הצלם וגם של הלוקיישנים!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

תודה! הקרדיט על בחירת הלוקיישנים לצלם בלבד!


----------



## Sofi Sh (31/10/13)

התמונות האלו מעלפות! 
מדהים מדהים!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ממש שחזור של ההזמנה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (1/11/13)

תמונות מהממות!!! 
היית כלה מדהימה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

זר וקישוט לרכב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
הוזמנו על ידי כמה ימים לפני החתונה, בחנות שנמצאת בקניון איילון (בחוץ, בחנייה).

ממש רציתי פיוניות, אבל זו לא העונה אז בסוף עשו לי זר מדהים משושן צחור (אפשר לראות בתמונות של השמלה ובמקדימים).
עלה 330 ש"ח, והשירות היה מצויין. המוכר הסתמס איתי כל השבוע בקשר לפרחים ושלח לי תמונות.

ביום החתונה מאור הגיע אליו בשעה שקבענו, הכל היה מוכן, הסרטים היו חתוכים ומסודרים ומוכנים רק לקשירה על האוטו.

בזמן שהמוכר קשר וסידר הכל על האוטו מאור והמלווה שלו הלכנו לאכול בג'פניקה


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

הפתעה לחתן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז החלטתי להפתיע את החתן שלי, עם מתנה בזמן ההתארגנות שדאגתי להעביר מראש למלווה שלו.

המתנה הייתה כוס עם חריטה של השמות שלנו, ששימשה אותנו בחופה, ולצערי נעלמה ועד היום לא נמצאה,

ובנוסף תמונה ממוסגרת שלנו, עם תאריך החתונה וההקדשה: 
"אוהבת אותך כבר 2,781 ימים" – מספר הימים מהתאריך שהחלטנו שהתחלנו לצאת בו


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

קבלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי הרבה מה להגיד על זה, לא היה לי ספק אם להיות או לא להיות, 
כי אני פשוט לא מבינה את ההגיון בלא להיות!
היה כיף לא נורמלי ועבר יותר מדי מהר!

ואגב למי שעוד חושבת על הקטע של אפקט הוואו וההתרגשות כשלא נמצאים בקבלת פנים, 
מצרפת תמונה שממחישה כמה החברים שלנו התרגשו כשנכנסנו לחופה, וזה כשהיינו איתם עד 5 דקות לפני כן בקבלת הפנים.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

*קבלת פנים, כמובן


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

החופה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לחופה נכנסנו יחד. 
ראשונים נכנסו ההורים ואחריהם 2 ילדות פרחים וילד נושא טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שעשו עבודה מושלמת!

שיר כניסה היה - בראשית עולם של שלומי שבת.

שיר שבירת כוס - Srceam & Shout - Britney Spears and will.i.am


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

נרגשים מכל האהבה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

חוגגים בחופה!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ומשתדלים להתנהג יפה...


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

תמונה שיש לכל כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי כל כך חם מתחת להינומה הזאת!!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

שבירת הכוס!


----------



## nigu2 (1/11/13)

תמונות מקסימות! 
את נראית קורנת וזוהרת


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

דיג'יי – אייל בן יוסף – ברל'ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הראשון והאחרון שנפגשנו איתו. התאים לנו כמו כפפה ליד. 
פשוט קרא אותנו והבין את הראש שלנו בלי שהיינו צריכים להסביר כמעט.

המסיבה הייתה הכי כיפית שהייתי בה בחיים שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא התאים את השירים לקהל, עם המוזמנים האשכנזים של הצד שלי והמשפחה המרוקאית המשוגעת של החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרחבה היתה מפוצצת בכל רגע נתון והיה פשוט כיף כיף כיף!

אייל הגיע עם אחיו ה- VJ, שעשה וידאו ארט, בשילוב עם תמונות שלנו מהמקדימים וסרטונים מהחופה. 
האמת שאני לא הסתכלתי על זה כל כך  אז לא יודעת מה היה כל כך


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

סלואו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שירי מיימון ושמעון בוסקילה - את האחת שלי.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

קצת מהטירווווף!!!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

מגנטים – מגנטיקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מעתיקה את הביקורת מ MIT4MIT:
מהיום בו נפגשנו עם סער וסיוון, ידענו שאנחנו בידיים טובות! מלבד המגנטים האיכותיים שהציגו לנו מלפני שנתיים ושלוש אפילו, 
הם הספק היחיד איתו נפגשנו שמגיעים לאירוע עם שתי מדפסות ושלושה אנשי צוות, מה שהיה חשוב באירוע גדול כמו שלנו.
כמו כן הייתה גמישות רבה בנוגע לעיצוב המגנט, וסיפקנו עיצוב משלנו אותו עיצבנו בעזרת מעצב גרפי, אליו קישרה אותנו סיוון.
באירוע עצמו הצוות הגיע בזמן, וישר התחילו לצלם, הוציאו מאות מגנטים, 
בינם אפילו תמונות שנשמח לשלב אותם באלבום שלנו  כל החברים שלנו יצאו עם המון המון מגנטים!
הם הגיעו עם לוח ענק ומאיר בתאורת לד, מה שהוסיף מאוד לרחבה ומשך את האנשים לעמדת המגנטים 
כמו כן הם נותנים אפשרות לאחר האירוע להדפיס מגנטים נוספים ונותנים גם הגדלות.
אז סער וסיוון! תודה על שירות מדהים, מענה מהיר לכל שאלה ובקשה, הזמינות התמידית! נשמח להמליץ עליכם!


בתמונה: אני כמעט בהתמוטטות עצבים לפני החופה, כשסער צלם המגנטים מסתער


----------



## Shmoops (1/11/13)

גם אנחנו עשינו איתם 
סער מקסים מקסים וקיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על כמה אדיב ונחמד הוא היה 
התמונות שלו באיכות מעולה, שלא לדבר על השירות. לאחר החתונה ביקשנו דיסק גם עם התמונות ללא המסגרת של המגנט ותוך שלושה ימים קיבלנו כבר בדואר. 
יוצאות לסער תמונות מהממות ובטוח שנשלב חלק באלבום.


----------



## niki86 (2/11/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה! 
בדיוק גם אנחנו קיבלנו את הדיסק ללא המסגרת, 
וכבר בחרנו מתוכו כמה תמונות לאלבום!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

חולצות להחלפה לחתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדפסנו בחנות ברעננה, 2 חולצות דריי פיט עם הדפסים שאני עיצבתי.
כל חולצה 40 ₪. אני יכולה לברר את שם החנות אם מישהו מעוניין.


----------



## Sofi Sh (31/10/13)

אני אשמח  תודה!


----------



## ray of light (1/11/13)

חולצת ההחלפה הכי יפה שראיתי! 
ממש רעיון מגניב!


----------



## niki86 (1/11/13)

קישור לחנות... 
נמצאת ברחוב אחוזה ברעננה.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

קשקושים לרחבה - לבנה זוהרים , מטלון ת"א 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|ב 
קנינו כמות מוגזמת!! (בסביבות 850 פריטים). 

היה צבעוני ושמח! לכל אחד היה לפחות פריט אחד ברחבה, והיו גם אנשים עם 5-6 פריטים!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ה-שוס – כובעים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אז היה פה שאלון לא מזמן, מה ההוצאה הכי שווה שהייתה לכם בחתונה.
אז אצלנו אין ספק שזה – הכובעים! זה היה שוס מטורף!

הדפסנו 100 כובעים עם הדפס שאני עיצבתי, באותה חנות של החולצות ברעננה,
ב-3 שילובי צבעים שונים, ועוד כובע אחד שחור-לבן למאור.

היה כיפי, מקורי, כולם ברחבה היו עם כובע, הרגיש כמו מסיבה מטורפת והתמונות מלאות בזה!

ועכשיו לכל החברים והמשפחה יש מזכרת ואפילו ממש שימושית.


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)




----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

כובע מקרוב


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

ירח דבש קטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נסענו ביום ראשון לאחר החתונה ליערות הכרמל.

הייתה התנתקות מושלמת... הרגשנו פשוט בעולם אחר!


----------



## niki86 (31/10/13)

לסיכום! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אחרי שנה וחודש של תכנונים,

אני יכולה להגיד שהיה לי יום מדהים מעל לכל הציפיות..

יש כמה דברים שלא הלכו 100% כמו שציפיתי,
הכי גדול מהם הוא החרטה שלא דאגתי שמישהו ידאג שנעשה כל מיני תמונות חשובות,
שחסרות לי - למשל עם הסבתות,
יותר תמונות עם שולחנות, וכו'...

אבל בסה"כ התחושה היא שהאירוע שיקף אותנו, תמיד היינו רגועים ושום דבר כמעט לא התפקשש..

*ולפורום הזה - *

אולי רובכם לא יודעים אבל התמכרתי קשות לקריאה בו...
בשנה האחרונה התחלפו פה כבר כמה דורות של כלות (וחתנים!)
מקווה להמשיך לבקר ולקרוא עוד ועוד קרדיטים!



ומה בהמשך?

מתכננים לסוע לירח דבש במקסיקו וארה"ב לחודש בינואר.
ואחרי זה.... לחשוב על העתיד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*המון המון תודה לכולם!!*


----------



## ronitvas (31/10/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
מאחלת לכם עוד הרבה שנים של זוגיות אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
תהנו מלא בירח דבש וגם במחשבות על העתיד


----------



## yaelik10 (31/10/13)

כיף לקרוא!!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים, אחלה תמונות ורעיונות מקוריים 

מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב, ושתמיד תיהיו מאושרים 

ו... תעדכני איך היה הירח דבש


----------



## niki86 (2/11/13)

תודה!! ו..ברור!! קרדיטי ירח דבש מישהו...?


----------



## ray of light (1/11/13)

מזל טוב ענקי 
החתונה נראית ממש שמחה ורואים בתמונות כמה היה לכם כיף.
שתהיה לכם זוגיות נפלאה והמון אהבה!


----------



## יוסי האדום (1/11/13)

מזל טוב!


----------



## yeela10 (3/11/13)

מקסים ביותר


----------



## Raspail (31/10/13)

יוווו ההתלהבות שלך מדבקת!!! 
ממש ממש כיף לקרוא!
את פשוט מהממת! תסרוקת ואיפור מושלמים!
ונראה שהייתה לכם חתונה כיפית בטירוףףףף!
אהבתי מאד את התכשיטים שלך... וגם את הרעיון המגניב של הכובעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והתמונות שלכם משגעות אחת אחת!
טונות של מזל טוב


----------



## Bobbachka (1/11/13)

מזל טוב ענקי!!! 
קרדיטים כיפיים עם אנרגיות מעולות- הלוואי וכך יהיו גם המשך חיי הזוגיות שלכם!!!

תודה על השיתוף!


----------



## yael rosen (1/11/13)

נרגשים ומרגשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים האלו - התמונות, השמלה, ההתרגשות...
תענוג לעיניים ולנשמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה לכם מזל טוב ענק ומרגש
ותודה על הקרדיטים שופעי השמחה האין סופית


----------



## niki86 (2/11/13)

המון תודה לכולם!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כל כך כיף ומרגש לקרוא את כל המילים החמות והמחמאות!!!

איזה פורום כיפי!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שמחתי לשתף, ושמחתי לעזור!


----------

